# New/Need Help



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I have lost my remote. Has anyone seen it?

I've got a Denon AVR-3803 reciever and ive misplace the remote. Now. I could buy a replacement for $94 or I could get Denon's new fake touchscreen for the new 3808. Its more money, but i might like it more, who knows? The question is whether or not they changed a lot of stuff in the way the recievers ooperate since mine was made. I wonder how well (If at all) the rc1024 would replace the rc-932. 

Another option would be to buy a nice touchscreen universal, but I always use learning, because they always forget functions, so I might end up tossing it out the window and hitting the neighbor's dog.

I appologise if I've just reposted, but its really late, Ive been searching for my remote for hours and I have grown impaciant.


Thanks for any suggestions, I really havent shopped for remotes, as I really liked my RC-932, but it looks like Im in the market. a push in the right direction would be great.
By the way, I'm new.:dontknow::hide:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to the shack. I have an old Marantz RC2000mkII and love it, but it came with my receiver.

The last time I checked, there were a lot of nice remotes in the $300 to $500 range, but the sub $100 ones were hit and miss. Hopefully more people can chime in here with more current offerings.

Good luck.
Anthony


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

eBay. Do a “saved search” on “denon remote” and you’ll get an e-mail everytime one comes up for auction. Do some research on Denon’s web site to figure out which receivers, past and present, might have used the same remote. Probably any receiver remote within the last couple of years will work, except perhaps for the higher-end models that might have had “exclusive” remotes.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ditto on the old Marantz RC2000mkII. It's an oldie and I probably have 5-6 other programmable remotes, but none I like like I like that old Marantz.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey, thanks, guys, I figured thae rc-1024 from thier newer models would work, and denon tellls me it will. It runs 125. 

I could see how the hundred dollar range remotes might be a bit dicey, but could anyone make a few starting point suggestions? I'd like to be able to program it on my computer because i wont be able to use the learning function. Is this a feature I could find in the 100-150 pricerange?


----------

